# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Προβληματικό power supply jack ;

## invader7

Βάζω το τροφοδοτικό στο jack και δουλεύει κανονικά το λάπτοπ, αν κουνήσω λίγο το καλώδιο σβήνει. Το πινάκι μέσα στο jack του λάπτοπ κουνιέται ελαφρός αν το πειράξω με ένα κατσαβιδάκι.

Αυτό που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια είναι πως μέτρησα τον φορτιστή και βγάζει 20V , μέτρησα και μέσα στο laptop (μετά το jack) και φτάνουν τα 20V . Κουνάω ξανά κουνάω το καλώδιο τα 20V φτάνουν μέσα αλλά το λάπτοπ δεν ανοίγει. Αν πειράξω πάλι το καλώδιο δεξιά αριστερά , ανοίγει κανονικά μέχρι να ξανακουνηθεί το καλώδιο.

Είναι το jack λέτε ; Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## p270

πρεπει να βρεις αν το προβλημα ειναι στην πλευρα του τροφοδοτικου η του φορητου 

για το τροφοδοτικο απλα βαλε ενα πολυμετρο το βυσμα του τροφοδτικου και κουνα το καλωδιο σε διαφορα σημεια να δεις να κανει διακοπη αν οχι τοτε μαλλον εχεις θεμα με το φορητο

----------


## ezizu

Υπάρχει, σίγουρα, μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει πρόβλημα το θηλυκό βύσμα στο laptop.
Μπορεί επίσης να έχει  ψυχρές κολλήσεις στα πόδια σύνδεσης στην πλακέτα, ή ακόμα μπορεί  να έχει δημιουργηθεί και κάποιο μικρό κόψιμο, στους χαλκοδιαδρόμους της πλακέτας στο σημείο του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας.
Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα και το αρσενικό βύσμα - καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού ,όπως γράφει και ο Παναγιώτης.
Εκτός από τον έλεγχο που προτείνει ο Παναγιώτης για το βύσμα- καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού, μπορείς ακόμα να δανειστείς κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό,που λειτουργεί σωστά, με ίδιο βύσμα και αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά τροφοδοσίας ( τάση, αμπέρ,πολικότητα ) και να κάνεις μια δοκιμή.

----------


## invader7

> πρεπει να βρεις αν το προβλημα ειναι στην πλευρα του τροφοδοτικου η του φορητου 
> 
> για το τροφοδοτικο απλα βαλε ενα πολυμετρο το βυσμα του τροφοδτικου και κουνα το καλωδιο σε διαφορα σημεια να δεις να κανει διακοπη αν οχι τοτε μαλλον εχεις θεμα με το φορητο


Μάλλον στην μητρική είναι γιατί το δοκίμασα αυτό που λες.






> Υπάρχει, σίγουρα, μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει πρόβλημα το θηλυκό βύσμα στο laptop.
> Μπορεί επίσης να έχει ψυχρές κολλήσεις στα πόδια σύνδεσης στην πλακέτα, ή ακόμα μπορεί να έχει δημιουργηθεί και κάποιο μικρό κόψιμο, στους χαλκοδιαδρόμους της πλακέτας στο σημείο του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας.
> Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα και το αρσενικό βύσμα - καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού ,όπως γράφει και ο Παναγιώτης.
> Εκτός από τον έλεγχο που προτείνει ο Παναγιώτης για το βύσμα- καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού, μπορείς ακόμα να δανειστείς κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό,που λειτουργεί σωστά, με ίδιο βύσμα και αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά τροφοδοσίας ( τάση, αμπέρ,πολικότητα ) και να κάνεις μια δοκιμή.



Η παλιά μητρική φαίνεται εντάξει και δεν σβήνει όταν κουνάω το καλώδιο, εκεί δεν κουνιέται το πινάκι , στην καινούργια που κουνιέται υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον ίδιο φορτιστή.

Το λάπτοπ δουλεύει στα 19V 3.42A και γω του βάζω 20V 3.42A , οι κολλήσεις φαίνονται καλές και δεν βλέπω κανένα σημάδι που να μαρτυράει κόψιμο/χτύπημα γύρω απο το jack. Με τρώει να αλλάξω τα jack απο την παλιά στην καινούργια ή να κολλήσω απο πάνω με καλωδιάκια ένα καινούργιο jack και να το βγάλω έξω απο το case. Σκέφτομαι τον 2ο τρόπο γιατί δεν έχω το εργαλείο (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται) που διώχνει την κόλληση μόλις λιώσει.

----------


## glamor

φίλε, σου το κάνει με μαμά τροφοδοτικό η με του εμπορίου (πχ plasio) διότι πολλά του εμπορείο μπορεί να ταιριάζουν τα βύσματα αλλά αν το κουνήσεις ελαφρός σβήνει το μηχάνημα.
πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχη τροφοδοτικά που έχουν φτύσει αλλά όταν μετράς χωρίς φορτίο δείχνει να έχουν κανονικές τάση εξόδου, όταν δεχτή φορτίο τότε κάνουν πάρτη.
πάντως το συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα αν και δεν λες το τι φορητό έχεις είναι το power jack και κυρίως το θετικό κομμάτι διότι αν σπάσει το κομμάτι αυτό σου κάνει διάφορα νούμερα, αν σου πιάνει τα χέρια πρέπει να λύση το μηχανάκι μεχρι να δεις καλά τις κολλήσεις του power jack και βλέποντας προσεκτικά το μοναδικό κομμάτι του power jack το θετικό αν έχει ρωγμή κουνώντας το, αν βλέπεις ρωγμή έχει σπάσει αλλά μη προσπαθήσεις να κολλήσεις αυτό το κομμάτι δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά, απλά αλλαξέ το στο e-bay το βρίσκεις με 2~5€ ανάλογα το μοντέλο που έχεις.

----------


## invader7

Ήταν το power jack , το άλλαξα και όλα φαίνεται να δουλεύουνε σωστά ! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------

